
US blocks Huawei access to design tools, foundries - jdblair
https://www.scmp.com/tech/big-tech/article/3085551/us-strikes-huawei-prize-chip-design-company-hisilicon
======
mytailorisrich
This is the modern equivalent to gunboat diplomacy, frankly.

~~~
cjbenedikt
..and we know where that lead to...

